# Toronto Star: "Canadian debut may be set for Apple's iPhone"



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

TheStar.com | Business | Canadian debut may be set for Apple's iPhone



> Apr 26, 2008 04:30 AM
> CHRIS SORENSEN
> BUSINESS REPORTER
> The stars finally seem to be aligned for a Canadian launch of Apple's popular iPhone nearly a year after it was first unveiled to lineups of gadget-crazed consumers in the United States.
> ...


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes...another iPhone story. Cool.


----------



## scandy (Aug 11, 2007)

We can always keep our fingers crossed... I'm happy with my little 4gb phone, but if they bring the 16gb 3g with GPS then I'm sold... 100% of the reason would be for the GPS.


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

The Shadow said:


> Yes...another iPhone story. Cool.


I'm not sure if you're being facetious or not (and I wouldn't blame you if you were). Funnily, it's actually been several weeks since there's been a news story from a major Canadian news outlet regarding the iPhone.

The last article was on April 2nd from the Globe and Mail, "Is it something we said?"
globeandmail.com: Is it something we said?

Though I'm not pinning my hopes on anything (and as much as I despise them), I would definitely say I would still rather that the iPhone was officially released by Rogers when I'm ready to buy the 3G version in June/July. From a simplicity standpoint I just want the iPhone to work, and I want to make sure I can take advantage of updates as soon as their available, and make full use of the AppStore once it's open for business. If there hasn't been an announcement by the time the 2nd Gen iPhone is out, it won't stop me from buying and unlocking; but from a simplicity standpoint, I'd still prefer an official launch- after all, it's not like I have a choice of carriers, do I?


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Its no secret I dispise Rogers. They a true <...ts> They have no incentive to bring the iPhone here as everybody is using the blackberry pearl and curve. Those that venture to use their mobile browser pay through the nose for data plans.. 

No doubt my nontech friends will be going on about this article - The iPhone is coming - the iPhone is coming.. I will blieve it when I see it.

B


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

Rogers may not have as many incentives to bring the iPhone, but Apple certainly will:

iPhone, N95 in Canada by this summer?

Between that and the LG Vu, the longer Apple waits, the more competition it has to face when it gets here. Let's hope the company just drops a fat sack of cash at Comwave's door and ends the iPhone trademark mess soon enough.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

1. I don't know if this is actually going to happen, but if it does I predicted it quite some time back.

2. June IS going to be a month of big changes for the iPhone, that much is clear.

3. Apple is under a LOT of pressure to sell more than 10M iPhones by the end of 2008. They promised 10M and they have repeatedly said that number stands, even as recently as the 2nd quarter report. Best estimates place the number of iPhones sold so far (10 months in) at under five million. There are only three ways to make the goal:

a. Introduce a new model with some incredibly good features
b. Add a whole host of new countries, or
c. BOTH.

If their plan is (c) ... and it is ... they have to at least start in June or they will never make it.

My prediction, again: announcement in early June (at WWDC), sale begins on the one-year anniversary (June 29th, huge numbers that day), at least five countries added in June (and I think Canada will be one of them). We may not actually GET the iPhone till August or Sept, but I think we will KNOW by the end of June.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"There have been no official confirmations," means that if you read past that point in the article, you understand that it is complete speculation.

"Industry sources" are as likely to be people on fora such as this one, as anyone else. The people who know aren't going to tell you until it's a done deal. And it isn't.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm with HowEver on this one; we have heard this exact song and dance a few times already. I suspect these "sources" are saying so, in the hopes that they can gloat that "they called it"...I would love it if this were true but we have been here before.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

There is nothing in there but recycled news. It doesn't even mention the trademark dispute. I think the paper just wanted to run a story on the iPhone.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

ruffdeezy said:


> There is nothing in there but recycled news. It doesn't even mention the trademark dispute. I think the paper just wanted to run a story on the iPhone.


I think "news" is a stretch.


----------



## steinba (Oct 5, 2007)

It seems like the rumour mills are set in motion 1 to 2 months before any major meetings (i.e Macworld, WWDC). This is no different than previous speculation. Having said that, I wouldn't be upset if it were true. I'll be one waiting in line to get iPhone 2.0

p.s. anybody wanna buy a a version 1.1.4 on sale mid to late June?


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

stupid rogers.sooo expensive..

if we get unlimited date for $6.99/m

then I am in


----------



## joemulder (Mar 9, 2008)

how's our 3G coverage?


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

joemulder said:


> stupid rogers.sooo expensive..
> 
> if we get unlimited date for $6.99/m
> 
> then I am in


It's nice to have goals, but you'll get farther in life with realistic ones.


----------



## geoffnhb (Dec 25, 2007)

When the iPhone does come out in Canada, will we be able to activate our US bought iPhones on iTunes without any jailbreaks and unlocks?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

geoffnhb said:


> When the iPhone does come out in Canada, will we be able to activate our US bought iPhones on iTunes without any jailbreaks and unlocks?


A 100% clear cut yes or no will be impossible until either the phone is available in Canada and it is tested, or if Apple were to come out and tell us. There is no other way for us to figure it out guaranteed.

Having said that, we can speculate! I would think that it won't...cell phone providers sell phones locked to their network, the iPhone is no different. Any current firmware for the iPhone will lock the phone to AT&T. If a new model is released and sold in Canada, there is no point in creating firmware for the older phones to work on Rogers network.

That's where my money is...


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Sounds like it's done:

RCI Rogers Comms announces deal with Apple to bring iPhone to Canada later this year (42.31 ) 

Ted Rogers, President and Chief Executive Officer of Rogers Communications issued the following statement: We're thrilled to announce that we have a deal with Apple (AAPL) to bring the iPhone to Canada later this year. We can't tell you any more about it right now, but stay tuned.


----------



## med8or (Jan 18, 2002)

Well, Breakfast Television just announced this info as well. By the end of the year seems like a long time coming though.

Like others have said....we'll just have to wait and see. Hopefully more details will follow directly from Rogers.



Derrick said:


> Sounds like it's done:
> 
> RCI Rogers Comms announces deal with Apple to bring iPhone to Canada later this year (42.31 )
> 
> Ted Rogers, President and Chief Executive Officer of Rogers Communications issued the following statement: We're thrilled to announce that we have a deal with Apple (AAPL) to bring the iPhone to Canada later this year. We can't tell you any more about it right now, but stay tuned.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Derrick said:


> Sounds like it's done:
> 
> RCI Rogers Comms announces deal with Apple to bring iPhone to Canada later this year (42.31 )
> 
> Ted Rogers, President and Chief Executive Officer of Rogers Communications issued the following statement: We're thrilled to announce that we have a deal with Apple (AAPL) to bring the iPhone to Canada later this year. We can't tell you any more about it right now, but stay tuned.


If you're gonna post something like that, you can copy and paste a chunk of text; there is no of knowing if you typed it are not...

I will help you out here...just google'd the extact text....

RCI Rogers Comms announces deal with Apple to bring iPhone to Canada later this year

DAMN! There is light at the end of the tunnel...but wait a minute...what of the trademark issue?


----------



## 11thIndian (Feb 5, 2008)

HOLY CRAP! The only thing that bothers me is "later this year" sounds a lot different than June/July. I pray they don't make us wait until the fall. That would be too depressing to imagine.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

11thIndian said:


> HOLY CRAP! The only thing that bothers me is "later this year" sounds a lot different than June/July. I pray they don't make us wait until the fall. That would be too depressing to imagine.


Later this year could mean anything - we all suffer the 'later this year' headache from Apple, so it's not like we're not used to it...

Not knowing how visual voicemail words, am I assuming correctly that Rogers will have to upgrade it's network software to ensure that things such as visual voicemail are enabled? If yes, this could also be the reason for 'later this year'.

And one more thing (c S Jobs) 'later this year' vs. 'by the end of the year'. Personally, I'd go with the written word (ie press release) over the ramblings of Ted Rogers on the TV

And Scott, err, yes, he did quote the announcement, as you posted exactly the same words.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

lets hope its the 3G version.. not stock clearance of iPhone 1


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Rogers Says Profit Doubled, Plans IPhone Introduction



> April 29 (Bloomberg) -- Rogers Communications Inc., Canada's largest wireless carrier, reported that first-quarter profit doubled on mobile-phone revenue and said it will bring Apple Inc.'s iPhone handset to the country this year.
> 
> Net income rose to C$344 million ($339 million), or 54 cents a share, from C$170 million, or 26 cents, a year ago, Toronto- based Rogers said today in a statement. Revenue climbed 14 percent to C$2.61 billion, meeting analysts' projections.
> 
> Revenue from data services such as Web surfing and music downloads climbed 47 percent. Consumers have fueled growth by using their phones more for Internet access, which is more costly than voice calls. Adding the iPhone, which blends Apple's best- selling iPod media player with an e-mail equipped handset, may push subscriber growth further, according to National Bank Financial's Greg MacDonald.


One cannot help but wonder what the iPhone plan will look like - there will be howls of protest if it isn't something similar to the plan in the US, but that plan is a very different beast than anything Rogers has offered to date! Clearly Rogers has been making money hand over fist on their ridiculously expensive data plans, so it's somewhat difficult to imagine them offering a truly unlimited plan at a decent price. Time will tell.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

TheStar.com | Business | Apple's popular iPhone coming to Canada

_"“We're thrilled to announce that we have a deal with Apple to bring the iPhone to Canada later this year,” said Ted Rogers, the cable giant’s CEO, in a short statement.

“We can't tell you any more about it right now, but stay tuned.”_


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> One cannot help but wonder what the iPhone plan will look like - there will be howls of protest if it isn't something similar to the plan in the US, but that plan is a very different beast than anything Rogers has offered to date! Clearly Rogers has been making money hand over fist on their ridiculously expensive data plans, so it's somewhat difficult to imagine them offering a truly unlimited plan at a decent price. Time will tell.


I agree - this will be very interesting to watch. As someone who desires an iPhone and as a consumer I will be watching carefully. I suspect that your comments regarding Rogers profits are what have delayed this deal. Rogers have built a business model around the current competitive environment. To gain the iPhone they probably had to change their pricing, and of course extend the changes to other users - thus changing the entire model.

Alternatively, Apple gave up and Rogers will continue to screw us.

But Apple do not have a rep for giving up...


----------



## switchtoamac (Apr 29, 2008)

the wording about "later this year" implies that Rogers will have the iPhone for sale AFTER the 3G model is released.

Overall, nice to see the iPhone finally coming to Canada.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

My guess is that the "later this year" comment is referring to the fact that it will be the 3G iPhone.

In giving Rogers permission to make this statement today, Apple undoubtedly required that they not give a date as it might lead to 3G iPhone speculation.

With the 3G iPhone expected in June, and with demand expected to be high, it is likely that Apple wants to make sure the U.S. gets their fill first before releasing it in Canada.

My guess would be an August/September release of the 3G iPhone in Canada so as to capitalize on the back to school rush, this gives Apple a 3 month headstart in the U.S. and allows them to replenish their stock.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

I found this one on the main page of Sympatico / MSN

Here's the link Rogers says iPhone coming to Canada this year : News : Tech & Gadgets : Sympatico / MSN


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

nick24 said:


> And Scott, err, yes, he did quote the announcement, as you posted exactly the same words.


What a maroon...I must've not hit ctrl-v before posting amidst all the excitement...now I fell like an idiot...more so than normal!


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

So once it comes to Canada and Rogers, will I be able to by an iPhone and use it with a prepaid card without going through any of the unlocking procedures??? That would be cool! I can see the current gen iPhones going fairly cheap on ebay once the 3G's are out.


----------



## nick24 (Jul 11, 2006)

kevs~just kevs said:


> So once it comes to Canada and Rogers, will I be able to by an iPhone and use it with a prepaid card without going through any of the unlocking procedures??? That would be cool! I can see the current gen iPhones going fairly cheap on ebay once the 3G's are out.


I know everyone is chomping at the bit, but at this moment in time, it's impossible to correctly answer such questions. Hell, I just went into a Rogers store and asked them if they knew anymore about the iPhone announcement. Their response was "What announcement?"!

My advice would be to ask your question again about a day or so after the iPhone is released in Canada once the hackers/early adopters have got their fingers on the phone.

Re current phones - with the advantage that 3G brings, I'm not sure how many people will want to pick up a 1st gen handset. I'm sure there will be some demand, but not a huge amount.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a question because I honestly don't know anything about this stuff. We had banked on Rogers all along because the first version only worked on their type of network. The new phone is to be a 3G phone - do 3G phones work on Rogers network as well? Or do they work on the other networks, like Bell/Telus/etc.? Or would it work on both? I understand you only have one carrier, but I thought the whole reason you could ONLY use Rogers/Fido till now was because they had that type of network supported by iPhone 1.0. Isn't 3G the other technology and does Rogers support that as well? Or will it only be Bell/Telus networks that support it? Sorry if this sounds retarded, but I just don't know this kind of stuff.


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

3G is GSM as well so it will be strictly Rogers/Fido.
Bell/Telus network is CDMA


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

If any company is capable of screwing this up it's Rogers.

For all we know they'll have the 4Gb EDGE iPhone (even when the 3G iPhone comes out) for sale at $799 on a 3 year contract.

Then they will unveil their unlimted* data plan for an extra $60. The asterix will point ot the fine print that claims "unlimted" actually means 25 Mb and is available on WAP sites only.

This is Rogers we're talking about.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

nick24 said:


> Re current phones - with the advantage that 3G brings, I'm not sure how many people will want to pick up a 1st gen handset. I'm sure there will be some demand, but not a huge amount.


I'm sure the 2nd gen iPhones will be sexier and perhaps more goodies i.e. true GPS.
That said, some have reported that 3G phones aren't that much faster and kills battery life faster.

If I could get a first gen for $200 versus I'm guessing $450 CDN for new 3G phone, it might be worth it.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

GrapeApe said:


> If any company is capable of screwing this up it's Rogers.
> 
> For all we know they'll have the 4Gb EDGE iPhone (even when the 3G iPhone comes out) for sale at $799 on a 3 year contract.
> 
> ...



ha ha ha!! Well said GrapeApe... so true.. so true.. look at how many people jumped on the Moto RAZR.... especially when it was like 2 years old elsewhere in the world..


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

machael said:


> 3G is GSM as well so it will be strictly Rogers/Fido.
> Bell/Telus network is CDMA


There are GSM and CDMA implementations of 3G technology. More details here:

3G - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ZRXer said:


> I have a question because I honestly don't know anything about this stuff. We had banked on Rogers all along because the first version only worked on their type of network. The new phone is to be a 3G phone - do 3G phones work on Rogers network as well? Or do they work on the other networks, like Bell/Telus/etc.? Or would it work on both? I understand you only have one carrier, but I thought the whole reason you could ONLY use Rogers/Fido till now was because they had that type of network supported by iPhone 1.0. Isn't 3G the other technology and does Rogers support that as well? Or will it only be Bell/Telus networks that support it? Sorry if this sounds retarded, but I just don't know this kind of stuff.


Current iPhones ONLY work using GSM, and therefore will work on Rogers or fido. The 3G iPhone, when it comes, will only work on Rogers (or fido), even if there are other kinds of 3G.

A Rogers iPhone will only work on Rogers unless you unlock it to work on another GSM system, similar to how US iPhones only work on AT&T unless unlocked.

Rogers announced that Rogers will be getting the iPhone in Canada, so don't expect a fido version anytime soon.


----------

